# Purple Bars On Top of Letter Box Bars Appearing in Live View Mode on 5D Mark III



## etxiong (Dec 12, 2012)

I am not sure if this is an issue. I arrived in my hotel room last night from the airport, took out the camera, go to live view, and took a shot of the room. I don't recall these bars being there before, just the black borders on the top and bottom when in live view. When I uploaded the pictures into Lightroom, the bars disappeared. I played a sample video recorded and the bars don't seem to be there. No bars if I take a picture in the room and don't use live view. I have a 5D Mark III and have 70-200mm f4 L IS and 24-105mm f4 L. Both lens have these bars. Any help is greatly appreciate it. Thanks.

P.S. I have not tried using my camera in different lighting condition (i.e. outside) because I'm in a meeting all day long today.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 12, 2012)

Is the aspect ratio set to 16:9? Check Shooting menu 4 > Aspect ratio.


----------



## etxiong (Dec 12, 2012)

The aspect ratio is 3:2, I've tried changing it to others and it didn't help. Thanks.


----------



## etxiong (Dec 12, 2012)

If someone with a 5D Mark III can just turn on their camera and put in live view to see if they see these bars...thanks. I just bought it (it's a little over a month) so I'm just paranoid. Thanks.


----------



## MrBeavis5 (Dec 12, 2012)

My 5D iii has these bars bars also. Your camera is fine.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 12, 2012)

I could not see any bars on my 5D MK III no matter what I tried. I switched to 16:9 and other aspect ratios.
My first thought is that there might be some radio interferrence, so I held mine close to my Wifi transmitter, and did see a slight barber pole for just a instant, but could not get it again.
There may be some cameras that do this, I'd exchange it for another.


----------



## MrBeavis5 (Dec 12, 2012)

Great! Now I'm worried.


----------



## TotoEC (Dec 12, 2012)

There is no problem with your camera. You see the bars when the camera is on, in live view AND the lens is covered. Remove the lens cap and you'll see it disappear.


----------



## Rat (Dec 12, 2012)

Menu C.Fn 2 > LV shooting area display > set to Outlined. This'll get you blue lines if you set your aspect ratio to something else than 3:2. Getting them with 3:2 (and " I played a sample video recorded") suggests that you engage live view by entering movie mode, when the camera selects a movie aspect ratio regardless of image settings. 

Anyhoo, this is normal behaviour that is achieved by a combination of various settings. Exposing your precious to strong electromagnetic fields to reproduce the blue lines might prove counterproductive


----------



## EYEONE (Dec 12, 2012)

You're *not* in Live View mode, you are in Movie Mode. It's showing you the movie crop.

If you want to go to Live view just press the live view button. You don't have to flip the switch.


----------



## rpt (Dec 12, 2012)

EYEONE said:


> You're *not* in Live View mode, you are in Movie Mode. It's showing you the movie crop.
> 
> If you want to go to Live view just press the live view button. You don't have to flip the switch.


Yup. That is what happens. I confirmed it with my camera.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't see it in live view or movie mode with my camera at 16:9. The lighting or lens cap does not change it, just a black area at the top and bottom. I wonder if some additional setting is involved.


----------



## preppyak (Dec 12, 2012)

EYEONE said:


> You're *not* in Live View mode, you are in Movie Mode. It's showing you the movie crop.
> 
> If you want to go to Live view just press the live view button. You don't have to flip the switch.


Yep, picture reveals that pretty clearly


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 12, 2012)

It looks like you in Movie mode. Switch back to Live View.


----------



## etxiong (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your prompt replies. I feel much better now. Thanks again.


----------

